# panoramo 360 degree CCTV system



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Panoramo: 360 Degree drain CCTV Survey
Exclusive to Lanes in the UK, the revolutionary Panoramo 3D Optoscanner gives a truly panoramic CCTV drain survey. Whereas conventional pan and tilt drain inspection cameras rely on the operator to see and record images, Panoramo sees and records everything in one speedy pass. Travelling at up to 35cm per second, it scans the entire surface of a drain or sewer and stores the data digitally. That CCTV survey can then be referenced subsequently at any time, such as on a PC back in the office.






http://rapidview.com/panoramo_pipeline.html


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty high-tech Mr. Ian of Lanes Drains. Has to be very pricey...:yes:

That technology is very impressive.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


No more like a pile of these...:laughing:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

£300,000 ($486,000) when it was bought 6 years ago.
The customer pays good money for the survey, we are talking about large sewers and long runs to justify the cost.


----------

